
Synchronize radio-controlled clocks and watches with your iPhone - LeoPanthera
http://cw.rzapps.com
======
LeoPanthera
A Java applet that does the same thing from your PC, and also an explanation
of how it works:

[http://www.jrcomputing.com.au/Set_Watch/Set_Watch_Auto.html](http://www.jrcomputing.com.au/Set_Watch/Set_Watch_Auto.html)

------
natch
Looks cool but the About tab on the web site doesn't respond, and the FAQ
seems to be an empty section of the document? How does this work?

The video is confusing too.. it shows a clock with the correct time (matches
the time on the iPhone) then after the calibration process it still has the
correct time (still matches the iPhone)... what has changed? Not sure what is
happening here.

I'm not asking. I can get my answer from the link LeoPanthera posted. I'm
saying the web site and video should explain this stuff.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Just to be clear, this is not my app, I just happened to find it. I can also
confirm it works, though it does feel kinda like magic.

